# I would like to see how BoI handles tracker redress in an arrears case



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jan 2018)

I have seen the BoI redress for a customer who was not in arrears. 

They have handled it in an odd way but it favours the customer. 

But I would like to see how they do it for an arrears case. 

If anyone would like to send me a copy of their redress letter, you can email it to me at brendan at this website. 

Brendan


----------



## moneymakeover (5 Jan 2018)

In what way does it favour the customer?

You mean the full interest overcharge is refunded and the balance is not reduced?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jan 2018)

Correct. 

The other lenders give you a refund of €10k and reduce the balance by €5k. 

BoI give you the €15k and you have the option of reducing the balance by €5k or keeping it as an additional low interest loan.

Brendan


----------



## OffalyDillon (1 Feb 2018)

I will be one of those customers in arrears. Been chasing then for the redress pack, latest I have received heard is that they will have some info for me next Monday but the pack will not be issued until a later date, apologises Brendan, I could not find your email address


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2018)

Hi Offaly 

My email address is brendan at this website

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2018)

Hi Offaly 

Did you get your redress letter yet? 

Brendan


----------

